# 123 Insurance



## suzyann (15 May 2009)

Hi,
Car iunsurance and Home Insurance are due up at the end of this month. Both quotes are more expensive than last year. I rang the existing insurance companies up and they knocked a few quid of the quote but would still not match last years quote (Quinn Direct & Top Quote). I checked on 123 Insurance and that is coming in a lot cheaper.

Just wondered if anyone has any experience with dealing with 123 Insurance particularly if they needed to claim - I am worried that as they are cheaper there may be reasons for this in terms of the level of cover they provide.

Thanks


----------



## Setanta12 (15 May 2009)

+1 on this too. I also have to renew soon. 

(I had an accident in 2007 and I'mm aware that no NCB is impacted as a result, but does the cost of the injuries/award for the tohers involve impact upon my cover ? How do i communicate this to a new broker - I don't see it on quote forms etc and I have never even been officially notified myself of the outlay!)


----------



## Towger (15 May 2009)

suzyann said:


> Just wondered if anyone has any experience with dealing with 123 Insurance particularly if they needed to claim - I am worried that as they are cheaper there may be reasons for this in terms of the level of cover they provide.



They are no different than any other broker. If you make a claim it is the 'end' insurance company who will handle it. I was with 123 for years and no real problems (except with less than interested Garda) when my car was stolen a fee years back. Over the years they have use AXA, Eagle Star/Zurich  and now Travelers etc. BTW I found 123 to be expensive this year, see here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=865479&postcount=5


----------



## Bar101 (15 May 2009)

They are a good company - in my experience - and certainly for House Insurance were generating some of the better quotes in the Irish Market a few years ago.
I think they were originally closely tied to Hibernian but are now fully multi-agency.

Given you are looking for quotes on Motor and Household you can translate that into additional discounts with companies like Hibernian and (I think) Quinn - providing you transfer both policies to the same company.

Try out 
the AA (www.aaireland.ie), 
Jardines (www.jlt.ie)
www.insure.ie
www.chill.ie (currently offering major discounts - however I don't have experience dealing with them yet)


----------



## Gunship (15 May 2009)

123 now use only Travelers Insurance for Household and Motor, so only provide quotes from this company. Premiums are good but back up service is dreadful.  Beware that any change on your Motor policy, such as a simple temporary substitution will cost € 40.00 every time.


----------



## LDFerguson (15 May 2009)

Several other threads on Askaboutmoney about 123.ie.


----------



## suzyann (15 May 2009)

Thanks for the info - I will do a bit more research before committing


----------

